# Tuesday's (6/11/02) MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in-the-clear Red Sox, Rangers & Marlins feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Yankees, Rockies, Tigers, Indians, Orioles, Devil Rays, Twins, Astros, Reds, Mets, Brewers, Pirates & Mariners feeds.*
*Red = Superstation Braves feed.*

*4:05pm PT*
D'Backs (KTVK) @ Yankees *(YES & EI 759)*
Rockies *(FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 754)* @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*
Expos (No TV) @ Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 756)* & HDNET
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 757)*
Padres (CH 4 Padres) @ Orioles *(CSN-Baltimore & EI 758)*
Giants (KTVU) @ Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet)

*4:15pm PT*
Dodgers (No TV) @ Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 755)*

*5:05pm PT*
Braves *(TBS)* @ Twins *(FSN North-Minnesota & EI 760)*
Cubs (FSN Chicago) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 761)*
Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 762)* @ Rangers *(KDFI)*
Marlins *(WPXM)* @ Royals (No TV)
Mets *(MSG & EI 763)* @ White Sox (WCIU)

*7:05pm PT*
Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 764)* @ A's (KICU) 
Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 765)* @ Angels (KCAL) 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 766)*


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

LOL......:lol:, I just noticed the logo/avatar. Mike have you seen Charles around?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I figured out how to change those avatar's. NBC peacock is in honor of how well Bill Walton has done in the NBA finals for the blue network.  

I've been trying to figure out whom Charles might be all day since I 1st read your post, but I have no idea. Sorry!  I know a Charles on AOL and the backhaul groups, but I don't think you mean him or there is Charles Nelson Reilly on Match Game, but I don't know if he has DSS today?  Not much help with that one.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Charles Oliva that posted some schedules along with ya, have you seen him around DBSForums? I haven't noticed him around inawhile.......:shrug:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have not seen Charles' posts recently. Maybe he is at his alternate abode.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Nope! Haven't seen Charles post. Maybe he's in Hawaii? Let's see. DBSTalk or Waikiki?? Which would you choose?  I wouldn't be around and someone else would probably post the baseball stuff and I'd have some type of a drink in hand on the beach not caring about DBSTalk and even if a Pirates game was in EI on a Sunday morning.


----------

